# the new establishment...



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Expobar flushed and calibrated etc, Vario dialed in with the beans Bellabarista sent, first acceptable shots pulled.

<content></content>


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Very nice! Congrats on the setup


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thanks for the pic , nice set up


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Awesome! Enjoy the coffee.


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Pleased as I am with the Monstrous Beast that arrived today, I will still be using the Aeropress regularly as it makes the best mug of coffee I've ever had - and does it quickly, simply, and can be taken anywhere (which the Expobar certainly can not).


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice setup.

.........


----------



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Well done! Good to see shiny new coffee gear


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking good...another brewtus owner joins the ranks

Enjoy


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a busy wee corner. Hope the forum hasn't cost you too much! I'm sure you'll be on first name terms with your bank manager soon if you're not already


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

It's not the forum this time.... I blame the friends who gave me the Who espresso cups last week for my birthday - clearly it released something I thought I'd managed to suppress last February...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mym said:


> It's not the forum this time.... I blame the friends who gave me the Who espresso cups last week for my birthday - clearly it released something I thought I'd managed to suppress last February...


Where's the pic of those bad boys .....


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

You can see two of them, and the saucers, on top of the Expobar.


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

mym said:


> You can see two of them, and the saucers, on top of the Expobar.
> 
> View attachment 5313


Now those are pretty cool.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Those are cool, I originally thought you referring to The Who......


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Nice setup. Love the cups, they're really colourful


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Those are cool, I originally thought you referring to The Who......


So did I! Was expecting a cup with Roger Daltrey's face on it


----------



## mym (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, they're nice - pity they have the wrong Dalek design









The cyberman one is ok though:


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> So did I! Was expecting a cup with Roger Daltrey's face on it


That would be cool (only the 60's or 70's Daltrey though)


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Would the Keith Moon one jump off the cup tray into the sink, taking the saucers and a tv with it ?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> That would be cool (only the 60's or 70's Daltrey though)


Like this one?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Like this one?


Classic!









&#8230;.......


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

Great set up and cool cups.


----------

